# Columbia- Sonic Scout



## the tinker (Aug 18, 2017)

This 50's Columbia is getting a makeover. Will get the Evans-Colson  "Sonic Scout"  springer, Going to get it's original light, but no front fender, and a short  "bobbed" fender for the rear. giving it that late 50's roadster look, that I grew up with as a kid. Leaning towards the paint being black and cream, standard Columbia paint scheme.  This is a wild springer, there has to be ten 24 inch versions for every 26", or at least it seems that way to me. Seldom see these chrome ones in decent shape.  This makes 4 bikes I am working on getting the paint work done, so I can assemble when it's cold and snowing....Loads of fun , when it's cold out side.


 

 

  the 1950's Columbia  donated it's original springer to this older model, shown below, earlier this summer. This old timer, rides great.

 

 





  oops, how did this picture of the "Hawaiian " Roadster get in there?


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 18, 2017)

yes tinker dave the black and cream looks good on these bikes ,hers my dauthers columbia


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 19, 2017)

Looking good Tinker! You always have that creative bug most of us wish we had!! Joe


----------



## rick whitehurst (Aug 19, 2017)

Fun custom. Looks good!


----------

